# Do I need an LED controller?



## Joe Turner (21 Sep 2015)

I'm running a TMC GroBeam 600 on around 60 litres of water, without a controller. Pressurised CO2 injection, liquid fertilisers and JBL Plant Soil. 

The tank is a couple of days old, but I'm aware I'm running the light at 100%, around 10 cm from the water surface. 

Plants include:

HC 'Cuba'
Monte Carlo
Didiplis diandra 

amongst others...

I have read about the TMC LED Dimmer, on a separate thread. 

Can I use this on my GroBeam? Is it necessary, even with 50% water changes every day for the first week to ten days?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RossMartin (21 Sep 2015)

I would use a dimmer, I imagine that you wouldn't want it running at any higher than 50% to start with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (22 Sep 2015)

woooo. Very bright light, I would run at 10-20% for 4-5 hours at first month or two until tank is fully cycled. At 100% you will vaporise the plants to mush providing algae with plentiful food.

So start low and short to give things a chance to settle down. Then slowly increase brightness and time.


----------



## Joe Turner (22 Sep 2015)

ian_m said:


> woooo. Very bright light, I would run at 10-20% for 4-5 hours at first month or two until tank is fully cycled. At 100% you will vaporise the plants to mush providing algae with plentiful food.
> 
> So start low and short to give things a chance to settle down. Then slowly increase brightness and time.



I thought as much... Do you know if the TMC LED Dimmer is compatible with my GroBeam, or do I have to fork out extra for a controller?

Thanks


----------



## pepedopolous (22 Sep 2015)

Joe Turner said:


> I thought as much... Do you know if the TMC LED Dimmer is compatible with my GroBeam, or do I have to fork out extra for a controller?
> 
> Thanks


I think that for the GroBeams you need the controller (Aquaray Control). It adds to the cost but you will have lots of algae/unhealthy plants otherwise...

P


----------



## Edvet (22 Sep 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> algae/unhealthy plants otherwise


healthy algea though


----------

